
The Commodification of Learning and the Decline of the Humanities - jseliger
http://quillette.com/2018/05/03/commodification-learning-decline-humanities/
======
jseliger
This is broadly congruent with my own experiences teaching English, and it's
also congruent with Bryan Caplan's _The Case Against Education_ :
[https://jakeseliger.com/2018/03/12/the-case-against-
educatio...](https://jakeseliger.com/2018/03/12/the-case-against-education-
bryan-caplan)

